# Parking a RV in Chicago



## Gypsybones (Sep 8, 2021)

Driving into Chicago with a 20' yotahome and I already know parking is cramped in this town. But I'm looking for an area where its easy and hopefully not to shady to park this thing.
I got my bike so getting around wont be a problem, but I also don't wanna park way out near the burbs. 

Thanks y'all


----------

